# Legal Advise



## fairplay (Apr 28, 2013)

Can anyone suggest me a good law firm where I can ask for advise with regards to my End-of-Service settlement. I am on my 9 month with my current Company and last month, they gave me my "End-of-Service" (Termination) letter due to "Lack of Business"

Can someone out there tell me a Legal Office where I can send my inquiry with regards to this. Or is there a firm which answers this kind of inquiries pro bono at least?

Thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Best to go to the Ministry of Labour. That's free and they will give you the correct advice.


----------

